# Google- Irritable bowel syndrome linked to diet - Daily News & Analysis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily News & Analysis
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable bowel syndrome linked to diet*
*Daily News & Analysis*
The change in your bowel pattern or abdominal pain has more to do with your diet and balance of beneficial and harmful gut bacteria than with your mood, studies show. *Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), an umbrella term that refers to diarrhoea, discomfort *...*
*IBS* and bloating: when the *gut* microbiota gets out of balance<nobr>HealthCanal.com</nobr>
*IBS* bloating comes from *gut* bacteria: What diet helps?<nobr>eMaxHealth</nobr>

<nobr>*all 19 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

